# Problems printing hard surface with Mutoh RJ-900C and Wasatch



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

We run Wasatch, mutoh Rj-900C, and Jteck ink. Love the results on apparel. 

Hard surface results (mainly mugs) leave a lot to be desired. Photographs are incredible but spot colors often appear grainy. Especially yellow and gold family are grainy. I also get a magenta "overspray" quite often while doing hard surface. The "overspray" runs along the edge of the artwork. Like on a gold and black design the black will be perfect but gold will have an outline (spray) of magenta. Since the black is fine I assume the problem is in the profile.

Would anyone be willing to share their hard surface profile or settings for Wasatch and mutoh RJ-900C?
Has anyone ever had Wasatch create or send them profile? Do they provide this service?

I am actually considering buy the new Epson 9700 to fix this problem. When I see the hard surface results in the Uni-sub booth at shows it make me jealous. Pretty sure they were run on a Epson 9800. Would I be able to match the results with the 9700? I would obviously like to avoid buying a whole new set up for hard surface.
Thanks.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Most of what you refer to comes down to the settings, profile, and paper that you are using for the hard substrates. You can get really great results on the RJ-900, but that being said, the Epson will be higher quality depending on your settings, profile, and paper that you are using. You could get really bad quality with the 9700 depending on those factors.


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Any ideas on how to improve my results or could you send me a profile/ settings?
thanks.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Settings and profiles are ink specific. We sell Sublim and not Jteck so we do profiling and testing for the Sublim ink. Sorry, I would love to help you but I am not able to because we don't have your same ink. Have you talked to your ink vendor?


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Vendor is unable to fix so far.
Do you know if you can pay Wasatch to write profiles?
Thanks.


----------

